# Mask mandates back everywhere here.



## chic (Jan 8, 2022)

They just waited til after the hols and sales then, wham. Mask mandates in almost every municipality. We don't have a state wide mask mandate because our governor says no way to that so there are NO "no mask no service" signs in stores, but local towns are doing the dirty work for him. I was confronted twice the other by store clerks which never happens. I didn't even know they had brought back the masks in this particular town. There have been complaints that they are giving people no time to prepare and that is true.

I will lose my job again, but this time I networked and can take private clients so I'll make something but am seriously considering moving out of this state for good. I cannot and will not live like this. It's just ridiculous and never ending.

As it is I'll have to shovel a foot of snow today and plan for traveling north all winter to shop out of state. That is going to be a major hardship with food shortages and high gas prices thrown in.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 8, 2022)

A friend of mine works at a clinic and you have to wear a mask to enter the waiting room.  She says its crazy that people will come in with big signs everywhere to wear your mask or wait outside and they will not have a mask on.  And they are insulted when you insist they wear one.  My clinic has this rule and I am glad they do.  They try to do the televisits and I like that .  But if I ever get out again I will have my  mask on.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 8, 2022)

chic said:


> I was confronted twice the other by store clerks which never happens.



That is strange, and perhaps rare (?) that store clerks would do that.  
The only time that happened to me was at Costco, and I immediately canceled my  membership.
I would ask to speak to the manager if they did that, and if the manager insisted then I'd shop somewhere else.

Fortunately most of the stores here do not enforce any mandates and are courteous and welcoming to the customers.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 8, 2022)

I think we can all agree that we wish some or one of the ideas worked but masks have been problematic from the beginning.
Many people are tired of it and many simply do not comply anymore.

I have no problem in putting on one to go into store but i just shake my head as half the staff and customers have their nose out of it just hanging on the face .... It was a small item people hoped would work but simply has not been that effective.

very few stores here enforce they might say did you forget your mask but not drive them out etc.... would be ridiculous as half their staff has noses hanging out and other customers not wearing it correctly to block any aerosols when a person breathes and speaks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

No mask mandates here and we have 9000 new Covid cases a day.  Go figure


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 8, 2022)

chic said:


> They just waited til after the hols and sales then, wham. Mask mandates in almost every municipality. We don't have a state wide mask mandate because our governor says no way to that so there are NO "no mask no service" signs in stores, but local towns are doing the dirty work for him. I was confronted twice the other by store clerks which never happens. I didn't even know they had brought back the masks in this particular town. There have been complaints that they are giving people no time to prepare and that is true.
> 
> I will lose my job again, but this time I networked and can take private clients so I'll make something but am seriously considering moving out of this state for good. I cannot and will not live like this. It's just ridiculous and never ending.
> 
> As it is I'll have to shovel a foot of snow today and plan for traveling north all winter to shop out of state. That is going to be a major hardship with food shortages and high gas prices thrown in.


Missouri has freedom. Just stay away from Columbia, KC, and St Louis.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2022)

chic said:


> They just waited til after the hols and sales then, wham. Mask mandates in almost every municipality.


Is your locale seeing a major spike in infections?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Missouri has freedom. Just stay away from Columbia, KC, and St Louis.


Add Springfield/Branson, also....the tourist traffic has driven their numbers way up.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2022)

I wear a mask when I went to the dentist.  I don't mind; it's required & for those few minutes in the waiting room or when shopping, it doesn't affect me.  Neither does taking my temperature.
But when I was shopping for a dentist, I made an appointment with a dentist a friend recommended & they e-mailed me, saying a blood test would be done before treatment.  I cancelled the appointment & had the work done by another dentist who only required a mask while in the waiting room & a temperature check, which is reasonable enough.  When they asked me why I cancelled, I explained; "I will only go so far; taking blood at a dentist is as stupid as can be."
Their loss - of $4,700.00 for a root canal, extraction & bridge.
And here's something interesting.  I later told my friend who recommended her dentist why I cancelled.  She told me they stopped requesting a blood test before treatment.  Apparently, they realized it was costing them.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 8, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Add Springfield/Branson, also....the tourist traffic has driven their numbers way up.


Hoping to retire to Ozark, Nixa, Mountain View, somewhere like that. Rural but not too far from a small city. Stuck in St Louis County for now, but spend my freedom time, and money, in St Charles County.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> No mask mandates here and we have 9000 new Covid cases a day.  Go figure


Mask mandates here in L.A. County & they just reported 37,000 new cases/day.  Go figure.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Hoping to retire to Ozark, Nixa, Mountain View, somewhere like that. Rural but not too far from a small city. Stuck in St Louis County for now, but spend my freedom time, and money, in St Charles County.


We left Kansas City, nearly 20 years ago, and moved to a nice forested area in Morgan County.  It's been real nice.  We have the basic stores just 3 miles away, and nearly everything else we might need within 15 miles.  About the only thing lacking nearby is a hospital....so we try to take good care of our health.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2022)

I've only seen a sign on the pharmacy window saying masks are recommended by the CDC.  I've not seen more mask requirements yet on stores here yet in Ohio.  I haven't been wearing one in one store where I just keep my distance from others.  I wear a winter hat and it's hard to keep a mask and hat on at the same time I find with the particular hat I wear.  I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 8, 2022)

John cycling said:


> That is strange, and perhaps rare (?) that store clerks would do that.
> The only time that happened to me was at Costco, and I immediately canceled my  membership.
> I would ask to speak to the manager if they did that, and if the manager insisted then I'd shop somewhere else.
> 
> Fortunately most of the stores here do not enforce any mandates and are courteous and welcoming to the customers.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jan 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> I wear a mask when I went to the dentist.  I don't mind; it's required & for those few minutes in the waiting room or when shopping, it doesn't affect me.  Neither does taking my temperature.
> But when I was shopping for a dentist, I made an appointment with a dentist a friend recommended & they e-mailed me, saying a blood test would be done before treatment.  I cancelled the appointment & had the work done by another dentist who only required a mask while in the waiting room & a temperature check, which is reasonable enough.  When they asked me why I cancelled, I explained; "I will only go so far; taking blood at a dentist is as stupid as can be."
> Their loss - of $4,700.00 for a root canal, extraction & bridge.
> And here's something interesting.  I later told my friend who recommended her dentist why I cancelled.  She told me they stopped requesting a blood test before treatment.  Apparently, they realized it was costing them.


Reminds me of this.  Skip to 1:22.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Reminds me of this.  Skip to 1:22.


HAHA.  I DO want to see my dentist.  I don't see a dentist on a regular basis; only when I have a problem & pain.


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2022)

John cycling said:


> That is strange, and perhaps rare (?) that store clerks would do that.
> The only time that happened to me was at Costco, and I immediately canceled my  membership.
> I would ask to speak to the manager if they did that, and if the manager insisted then I'd shop somewhere else.
> 
> Fortunately most of the stores here do not enforce any mandates and are courteous and welcoming to the customers.


One of them WAS the manager!


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Is your locale seeing a major spike in infections?


No. There's a spike in positive test results due to the Omicron scare. No spike in deaths or hospitalizations. They still believe they can "stop the spread" with mask mandates which hasn't worked in two years.


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2022)

terry123 said:


> A friend of mine works at a clinic and you have to wear a mask to enter the waiting room.  She says its crazy that people will come in with big signs everywhere to wear your mask or wait outside and they will not have a mask on.  And they are insulted when you insist they wear one.  My clinic has this rule and I am glad they do.  They try to do the televisits and I like that .  But if I ever get out again I will have my  mask on.



I'm not happy about it. I still have broken/fractured bones in my hand from that fall I took last spring because I can't see a doctor without a mask and I can't wear one due to a medical condition. I can't accompany my 89 year old mom to her doctor either. And, she's deaf and needs to read lips so she needs me to interpret for her and help her get through simple tasks especially shopping! She can't hear the store clerks and she does the wrong things then gets upset and her blood pressure is soaring lately. Also, after constant mask wearing for 13 months, first time around, she can no longer breath normally with a mask on.

There are exceptions and exemptions for everything and I think it's a form of discrimination against us both not to at least be able to buy food and shop for necessities without a mask.

After I shoveled yesterday I took her shopping everywhere buying everything before the mask mandate descends on just about everywhere tomorrow. She had a blast and we had lunch too. It's important to a person's mental health to live normally and enjoy what life you have, especially for seniors.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 9, 2022)

You can blame healthy anti-establishment types for your problem. You know, those people who think they own everything because of "freedom" and go around harassing people for trying to obey the mandate? No I am not excusing  members of the law and order group either.  I know. Sheep and all that, but now we have all the jerks in the country coming out of the closet. How about some peace for a change? Everybody is just trying to get though this.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2022)

Our parents lived through the Depression and WWII without whining.  My immigrant Grandma was a Marshall during WWII who went around, bravely on her own, insisting all lights be turned off after dark.  She never told me about people wanting their lights on due to their freedoms, or arguing with her, or threatening her, over it.

It's our kids without freedoms, not us, especially the littlest ones who can't understand why their nostrils are often painfully probed by strangers.  We're supposedly adults, "acting more like children than children" comes to mind.


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Our parents lived through the Depression and WWII without whining.  My immigrant Grandma was a Marshall during WWII who went around, bravely on her own, insisting all lights be turned off after dark.  She never told me about people wanting their lights on due to their freedoms, or arguing with her, or threatening her, over it.
> 
> It's our kids without freedoms, not us, especially the littlest ones who can't understand why their nostrils are often painfully probed by strangers.  We're supposedly adults, "acting more like children than children" comes to mind.


My mom lived through both and she says this is worse. She never stops complaining about it so I guess it must be. The isolation alone is devastating for many.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2022)

It's good you and your mom have each other.  Yes, you're right---it's not easy, not at all.  I had JUST fully recovered from major surgery only to be isolated.  Bad timing!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 9, 2022)

No mask mandates here, and you rarely see them.  This is a pretty rural area, Salt Lake on the other hand just instituted mask mandates.


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No mask mandates here, and you rarely see them.  This is a pretty rural area, Salt Lake on the other hand just instituted mask mandates.


Again? I'd like to live in a place with the freedom of FL. But I hate extreme humidity, insects and reptiles.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 9, 2022)

chic said:


> I hate extreme humidity, insects and reptiles.


Some of my favorite things in Florida!  Well there are a few insects I could do without.

Our mask thing: https://www.sltrib.com/news/2022/01/08/here-is-where-masks-are/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

chic said:


> I'm not happy about it. I still have broken/fractured bones in my hand from that fall I took last spring because I can't see a doctor without a mask and I can't wear one due to a medical condition. I can't accompany my 89 year old mom to her doctor either. And, she's deaf and needs to read lips so she needs me to interpret for her and help her get through simple tasks especially shopping! She can't hear the store clerks and she does the wrong things then gets upset and her blood pressure is soaring lately. Also, after constant mask wearing for 13 months, first time around, she can no longer breath normally with a mask on.
> 
> There are exceptions and exemptions for everything and I think it's a form of discrimination against us both not to at least be able to buy food and shop for necessities without a mask.
> 
> After I shoveled yesterday I took her shopping everywhere buying everything before the mask mandate descends on just about everywhere tomorrow. She had a blast and we had lunch too. It's important to a person's mental health to live normally and enjoy what life you have, especially for seniors.


Why can’t you wear a face shield instead of a mask?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No mask mandates here, and you rarely see them.  This is a pretty rural area, Salt Lake on the other hand just instituted mask mandates.


The county or the city?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> The county or the city?


Box Elder County in the north along the Idaho border.  

Population ~60,000 in over 5,700 square miles, at only 8.6 people per square mile a very uncrowded place.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_Elder_County,_Utah


----------



## win231 (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why can’t you wear a face shield instead of a mask?


Obviously, a face shield is even more useless than a mask.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why can’t you wear a face shield instead of a mask?



Why can't you wear a plastic bag on your head?    The same reason, except you're more likely to do it.  
.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 11, 2022)

Small town in upstate NY. Signs are on most doors to be masked.
Be a cold day in hell before I’d argue with someone over a mask while making minimum wage in this crazy world!!!


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2022)

Here, too (upstate New York). Every public place has a notice on the doors that masks are required no matter vaccination status. Bank lobby and village clerk's office are closed. COVID cases are soaring here according to local news.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 11, 2022)

delete


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Why can't you wear a plastic bag on your head?    The same reason, except you're more likely to do it.
> .


You can, why don’t you try it out and let us know how it works


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Box Elder County in the north along the Idaho border.
> 
> Population ~60,000 in over 5,700 square miles, at only 8.6 people per square mile a very uncrowded place.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_Elder_County,_Utah


I meant SLC or SL County .  But yes, the whole county requires masks now.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> Obviously, a face shield is even more useless than a mask.


Not for someone who can’t wear a mask.  It offers some protection.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 11, 2022)

I have no problem wearing my masks in church, stores, or other places.  I feel like it is necessary for protection and I do want to exercise protection.  As a senior, I am going to face weaknesses enough as it is, so why not do the best that I can that is in my power to do so and protect others and myself.  Vaccinations are also something I get willingly.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> Here, too (upstate New York). Every public place has a notice on the doors that masks are required no matter vaccination status. Bank lobby and village clerk's office are closed. COVID cases are soaring here according to local news.


Yes, they are, I’m in Chenango county and they’re rising daily.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 11, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have no problem wearing my masks in church, stores, or other places.  I feel like it is necessary for protection and I do want to exercise protection.  As a senior, I am going to face weaknesses enough as it is, so why not do the best that I can that is in my power to do so and protect others and myself.  Vaccinations are also something I get willingly.


AMEN!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> AMEN!


Yup, as I have said repeatedly, I will get a vaccine every time it is offered.  . I’ll even pay for them.!!


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Not for someone who can’t wear a mask.  It offers some protection.


I can't wear ANYTHING over my nose and mouth so that ends the face shield conversation as an option.


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Why can't you wear a plastic bag on your head?    The same reason, except you're more likely to do it.
> .


That's the first good laugh I've had all day. Thanks!


----------



## Shero (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, as I have said repeatedly, I will get a vaccine every time it is offered.  . I’ll even pay for them.!!



And the enlightened and illuminated congregation said AMEN
.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 11, 2022)

Our rural area has seen minimal impacts from Covid....knock wood.  Masks aren't mandated in the stores, etc., but the majority of people wear a mask at the grocery stores, Walmart, etc., and stay a bit distant at the checkouts.  It appears that our locals are taking this illness seriously, and trying to avoid getting ill.


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2022)

Shero said:


> And the enlightened and illuminated congregation said AMEN
> .


All the proof you need if you still wondered whether or not covidianism had become a religion.


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2022)

I went into stores today without a mask to shop and get some errands done. I have a valid medical exemption which I will show if anyone challenges me but no one did. Many shoppers were masked, some were not which surprised me. I was prepared to stand alone if need be but it worked out well. I'm happy to feel in control of this aspect of my life again.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2022)

chic said:


> I went into stores today without a mask to shop and get some errands done. I have a valid medical exemption which I will show if anyone challenges me but no one did. Many shoppers were masked, some were not which surprised me. I was prepared to stand alone if need be but it worked out well. I'm happy to feel in control of this aspect of my life again.


Even here, where masks are mandated now, people show without them.  No one cares anymore.  Facci said on CNN, everyone will get OMICRON.  Yup, I would bet on that, it is so contagious.


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Even here, where masks are mandated now, people show without them.  No one cares anymore.  Facci said on CNN, everyone will get OMICRON.  Yup, I would bet on that, it is so contagious.


Like I said, my neighbor's son and his girlfriend got it so you are probably right.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Even here, where masks are mandated now, people show without them.  No one cares anymore.  Facci said on CNN, everyone will get OMICRON.  Yup, I would bet on that, it is so contagious.


B-B-B-But maybe they won't if they're Omivaccinated.
And I like the way you spell Fauci.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> HAHA.  I DO want to see my dentist. * I don't see a dentist on a regular basis; only when I have a problem & pain.*


Are you serious or is this another of your many jokes?

Even though I brush twice daily and floss nightly, I still get two cleanings by my hygienist annually. I feel lucky to still have all my teeth except for one molar which is now a bridge.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Are you serious or is this another of your many jokes?
> 
> Even though I brush twice daily and floss nightly, I still get two cleanings by my hygienist annually. I feel lucky to still have all my teeth except for one molar which is now a bridge.


No, not a joke.  The health of your teeth has nothing to do with how frequently you see dentists.  It has more to do with the teeth you were given at birth.  I saw dentists frequently & flossed & brushed constantly.   Due to thin enamel & a dry mouth condition, ALL my teeth decayed constantly & I had a full reconstruction 25 years ago.  30 crowns & 30 root canals.  3 extractions, 3 bridges.  12 crowns replaced due to incompetent fitting.
Dental issues caused by a "Lack of care" or "Eating too much candy" are among those great myths.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Are you serious or is this another of your many jokes?
> 
> Even though I brush twice daily and floss nightly, I still get two cleanings by my hygienist annually. I feel lucky to still have all my teeth except for one molar which is now a bridge.


I have friends who are in their late 80's who have never had any dental problems.  One of them (87 years old) saw a dentist for the 2nd time in 60 years when he was in a hurry & bit into an apricot & chipped a front tooth.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> B-B-B-But maybe they won't if they're Omivaccinated.
> And I like the way you spell Fauci.


As I have said many many many times, I can not spell and it was Alexa that spelled it, not me, so there.  @win231


----------

